# Dakine builders pack



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

I just got the 2012 Builders pack and want to get 2 MSR fuel tanks for the side pockets. MSR makes 3 sizes though and I'm not sure if the 30oz bottles fit or if the 20 is the biggest. Thanks for the info. Fahn


----------



## Kool (May 20, 2009)

The 30oz fits in the one I got last summer.


----------



## Bob W (Jul 6, 2004)

*Bottles*

Get the 30 for fule and the smaller one for bar lube, since you normally dont use tehm 1 to 1.


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks guys. I got 2 30's and an 11 for chail oil. I figured since a lot of work around here uses a brush hog and chain saw that 2 30's will be nessary on busy days or if there's two of us working. From the measurements that I got from Google, it seems like Dakine built those pockets to fit the MSR 30's right on the money. Thanks for the answers, Fahn


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

Good call. If you are running a saw, weedeater, etc. all day, then two 30's are necessary. Usually, my arms and back are done after 1 can though......lol 

For bigger build projects, I usually just haul a 1 or 2 gallon mixed can in and leave in in my tool stash. That leaves more space in my pack for beer. 

EB


----------



## HypNoTic (Jan 30, 2007)

ebxtreme said:


> For bigger build projects, I usually just haul a 1 or 2 gallon mixed can in and leave in in my tool stash. That leaves more space in my pack for beer.


For a second, I was looking for the "like" button, but realized that this will have to do ---> :thumbsup:


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

Info on the pack for anyone who searches for it on here.

- It holds one MSR 30oz container in each of the two side pockets. They're not included 
- It comes w/ a first aid bag, but it's not stocked w/ supplies.
- There's 2 slots behind the fuel side pockets that will hold hammers/hatchets.
- The top external pocket fits the first aid bag perfectly, but us a Ziploc bag to keep it dry.
- The nail pouch has 4 pockets. The biggest can hold the CS wrench and files (16" Stihl cs).
- Internal pocket for a resivour, but doesn't include one.
- 2 huge main compartments. One is accessed from the top or the back pannel can be unzipped when not on your back.
- There's 2 internal pockets with mesh and a clear plastic over it. (Does anyone know what they're for?).
- 2 waist belt pockets. Good for a Leatherman and hex wrench set (or snacks).
- The saw pocket and lopper sleeve work great together. (16" Stihl and Fiskars loppers).

The pro/con is that there's enough storage to fit anything you'll need for building. Unfortunately that leads to a heavy pack.
Emptied of all the trailbuilding tools I can see this pack being used for an overnight trip. A lightweight tent and sleeping bag can fit along w/cooking supplies and some MRE's.

Though I've yet to take he pack out to build yet, I'll give it a 9 out of 10.


----------



## dl1030 (Sep 3, 2009)

will add to the above list:

an 18 pack fits perfectly into the main compartment...


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

dl1030 said:


> will add to the above list:
> 
> an 18 pack fits perfectly into the main compartment...


Exactly. :thumbsup:

I use the two internal pockets with clear plastic over them for my gps, camera or cell phone usually.


----------



## Fattirewilly (Dec 10, 2001)

ebxtreme said:


> Exactly. :thumbsup:
> 
> I use the two internal pockets with clear plastic over them for my gps, camera or cell phone usually.


And the little compartments up front on the waist band hold a clino perfectly


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

I've got a builders pack too. I've used it 6 or seven times. I won't repeat what Larry has said, except that this pack is the bomb if you need to ride with power tools and don't want to run a trailer. 

You can also fit a gas powered hedge trimmer in it. I just put it in so that the handlebar is against my back, that way you have more clearance between the blade and your helmet. 

Room for tools, nail pouch, plenty of pouches and pockets to stash keys, phone, compass, gps, earplugs, safety glasses, etc. 

The pack seems to stay very stable while riding as well. You aren't gonna be ripping any tech trails at speed, but its easy enough to ride with it, even trudging along you're going much faster than by foot and downhills are just gravy.


----------



## Irishbuddha (Feb 25, 2004)

*2 Thumbs up*

I just want to give this pack two thumbs up. Three of us purchased these packs when they first came out several years ago and they are a little dirty from saw fuel and bar oil but still going strong. At the end of the day, I actually like putting the pack and saw on because it pulls my shoulders back and straightens the back after a day of being bent over.

Just to add to the list: the nail/tools bag easily fits around a tach if you carry one to do small carb adjustments in the field.

The chainsaw compartment will easily carry a 70cc saw as long as it doesn't have a full wrap handle.

In pinch, Gaterade bottles work great for bar oil.

Happy trails!


----------



## Pisgah (Feb 24, 2006)

Reviving this thread for a question: Can this pack carry a Sthil 290 with some supplies (chains, fuel/oil, spare bar)?

Thanks.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Pisgah said:


> Reviving this thread for a question: Can this pack carry a Sthil 290 with some supplies (chains, fuel/oil, spare bar)?
> 
> Thanks.


yes.


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

I have the Stihl 290 w/a 16" bar. It fits in the pack with no problem. I bought a spare 16" chain and an 18" bar and chain. I keep the spare chains in plastic containers so the oil is contained and so it doesn't snag or chafe the bag. The bag is pretty bomb-proof. It's made of cordura and nylon strapping. 

The "nail bag" will fit the file, wrench/screwdriver, and several other small tools all in one pocket. That leaves 3 pockets for nails and stuff.

I highly recommend getting 2 MSR 30oz fuel bottles for your 2 stroke fuel and 1 MSR 11oz bottle for chain oil. The pack is designed to fit the 30oz bottles perfectly(there's 128oz in a gallon). I also put 2-3 paper towels in with the bottles so I can wipe them off after refueling the saw or brush cutter. The 11oz hangs from the bottom of the pack with a carabiner and is used for the chain oil. Fwiw, the 290 holds 9-10oz of bar oil so this works out perfectly. With the 2 "30's" I'm sure that you can fill the 290 4-6 times. Ttyl, Fahn


----------



## Pisgah (Feb 24, 2006)

LarryFahn said:


> I have the Stihl 290 w/a 16" bar. It fits in the pack with no problem. I bought a spare 16" chain and an 18" bar and chain. I keep the spare chains in plastic containers so the oil is contained and so it doesn't snag or chafe the bag. The bag is pretty bomb-proof. It's made of cordura and nylon strapping.
> 
> The "nail bag" will fit the file, wrench/screwdriver, and several other small tools all in one pocket. That leaves 3 pockets for nails and stuff.
> 
> I highly recommend getting 2 MSR 30oz fuel bottles for your 2 stroke fuel and 1 MSR 11oz bottle for chain oil. The pack is designed to fit the 30oz bottles perfectly(there's 128oz in a gallon). I also put 2-3 paper towels in with the bottles so I can wipe them off after refueling the saw or brush cutter. The 11oz hangs from the bottom of the pack with a carabiner and is used for the chain oil. Fwiw, the 290 holds 9-10oz of bar oil so this works out perfectly. With the 2 "30's" I'm sure that you can fill the 290 4-6 times. Ttyl, Fahn


Thanks. I really appreciate the post. It looks like this will be an early Christmas present to myself.

Good Rides.

edit: Thanks To Ninja as well.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

here's mine... haul my saw around with it all the time...


----------



## faceplant72 (Oct 25, 2009)

LarryFahn said:


> ..... The 11oz hangs from the bottom of the pack with a carabiner and is used for the chain oil. Fwiw, the 290 holds 9-10oz of bar oil so this works out perfectly. With the 2 "30's" I'm sure that you can fill the 290 4-6 times. Ttyl, Fahn



don't most CS use about one fill of bar oil per tank (at least every one i've used does). With the math above you may be carrying gas you can't use since you seem short on bar oil


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

I guess I worded that wrong cause I really don't fill up the chainsaw that much in the woods. Like Bob stated above though, you'll use more gas than oil. 
I fill everything up at home or in the back of the truck before I head out. But around here, I'm really only cutting downed trees and ones that might be 2-4" by 15-25' tall, or cutting boards when we're building bridges. 
The saw is rarely used for more than an hour per day that it's used. With the 16" bar and chain, I use about a 2:1 or 3:1 ratio of gas/oil I'd guess? Generally, I might need to refuel 0-2 times when I'm in the woods. I have the Stihl shop adjust it for a 16" bar when I take it in every other year. When I put the 18" on I follow the owners manual on how to adjust it so it spits out some oil onto a stump/rock, but nothing crazy. Fwiw, I maintain the saw and sharpen it frequently. It's 3 years old and I still have the original bar and am on my 3rd chain. 
The main reason I carry the 2 30's though is for the brush hog. I can lay out a 1.5 mile trail and finish cut it on the way back using both tanks. That's because our area has a lot of heathen, blueberry, and scrub oak. It's a lot of roughage to cut through. Ttyl, Fahn


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

yeah more gas then oil for the husqvarna. i use a higher octane mix, a little bit rich. cold temp chain oil works better for the type of cutting i do. more bucking the felling (lots of hangers)... oh and i run a hot plug...


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

Pisgah said:


> Thanks. I really appreciate the post. It looks like this will be an early Christmas present to myself.


Do it! This pack is great. Me and a buddy each have one and have put quite a few miles on these packs. We had an insect infestation (tent caterpillars) that killed thousands and thousands of trees. That was about 8-9 years ago, now every time it gets windy they fall like matchsticks. We cut at least a hundred after Sandy (and we're in MA, we didn't even get hit hard). We would have lost miles of trails without these packs, or even worse, would have had to haul around a bob trailer .


----------

